

VLC for iOS is back in App Store – not by VideoLAN - teajay
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vlc/id960077796

======
feepk
This is the last in a long row of copyright violations permitted by Apple to
the store despite app review and multiple complaints by us in the past. This
binary is based on buggy, old pre-production code, includes ads and absolutely
non-working integrations to Dropbox, etc. because the provider did not set the
private keys correctly. The official app currently awaits review and will
hopefully be out soon. It will be stable, ad-free and with full support for
the clouds.

~~~
teajay
Here is translated author's statement:

VLC is Open Source and I was irritated by how long they waits with their
release - I've spent some nights on this and convinced Apple to approve it.
And I succedeed. At first they returned it to me, because of violaton of
copyright laws. I was expecting it, so I sent them links to MIT and GPL2 from
VideoLAN webpage, where is stated, that you can use source code for whatever
you want. Well, they approved it today.

~~~
feepk
Ok, at first, the app provider added advertisement to the app using Google
AdSense to make a personal profit. Further, the license is not MIT but MPLv2
and GPLv2 which is intrinsically different - and we clearly don't say that you
can use our code for whatever you want. Then, they don't provide the source
code to their changes, which is required by either license. Those licenses are
not being shown in the App Store. Finally, the App Store shows "© 2015 Voldzi"
which means that you claim copyright for entire app, which they clearly don't
have.

~~~
teajay
Believe it or not, I'm not an author of it... And I'm not approving it, just
found it interesting, that Apple accepted it into App Store.

------
jamessmith89
I have a copy of the original VLC App on my iPad, but since I've bought my new
iPhone 6, and restored it from iCloud, the official VLC player was missing
when the restore was completed, I'm guessing this us to do with it being
pulled from the App store at the time.

To my surprise, I was looking at the purchased app section on the App store on
my phone, and under the area where it lists Apps not on my iPhone I saw VLC
Player, with the cloud button with a downwards arrow on it, so I quickly
download it. Not too sure what happened, but I now have the official VLC app
back on my iPhone.

It says the developer is VideoLAN and version 2.4.0 and not the one by Jiri
Volek

~~~
teajay
You can still download IPA file from VideoLAN[1]. I'm wondering if it's signed
and ready to install through iTunes. I also have original copy from App Store,
so can't test.

[1] [http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-
ios.html](http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ios.html)

~~~
jamessmith89
I'm not too sure what happened, the one in the link you posted is 2.3.0, and
the one I got from the App store is 2.4.0

------
shinratdr
I couldn't be less sympathetic. You guys pull VLC for iOS like six months ago,
provide no explanation as to why it was pulled, ignore people asking about it
on Twitter, and no ETA or the slightest bit of information on whether or not
it would return until a month or so ago, and you're surprised that this
happened?

Provide a little feedback to the community in the future. Or better yet, just
leave the app in the store between updates like a normal dev, and people won't
get so frustrated.

~~~
feepk
It is not like we voluntary did either the removal nor being silent about it.

